# Black friday sale!



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

20% off all website listed items. No restrictions.

Use coupon code: BLACK

Sale runs from Friday November 27 - Sunday November 29.


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

Now that's a "SALE"!


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm purchasing a pack of fish frenzy from Dave. .if anyone wants to purchase some i can pick up their packs and bring it home with me.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Jiinx said:


> I'm purchasing a pack of fish frenzy from Dave. .if anyone wants to purchase some i can pick up their packs and bring it home with me.


Very nice to offer that.

In addition to the Larrys Fish Frenzy I have
- Reef Frenzy
- Herbivore Frenzy
- Nano


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Are they 20% off too?


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

When are you going Jinx?

Still got those flame hawks dave?


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

Thursday..


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Any local salt deals? Apart from mail in rebate bullshit that is....


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

fesso clown said:


> Any local salt deals? Apart from mail in rebate bullshit that is....


Sorry Jeff, no Salt for sale.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

notclear said:


> Are they 20% off too?


Sent you a PM


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

deeznutz said:


> When are you going Jinx?
> 
> Still got those flame hawks dave?


Sold out, but 15 more arriving early next week!


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes, if you can please pickup 3 Reef Frenzy for me. Thanks.

PM sent.



Jiinx said:


> I'm purchasing a pack of fish frenzy from Dave. .if anyone wants to purchase some i can pick up their packs and bring it home with me.


----------

